# Shipping non-perishable food and alcohol into Mexico



## kaze123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello,

is it possible to send (as a parcel) some packages (originally closed) of sweets and candies as a gift? Some sources say I cannot ship in any food, what made me confused.

And what about one glass bottle (safely packed) of alcohol?

If the customs decide one item from the parcel is forbidden (no drugs and gun, but for example food), will they keep it and let the parcel through?

Thank you.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

My sister has sent me candy and American junk food like brownies and other pastries a few times with no problems. Don't know about liquor.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Same here. I've received candy, coffee beans, and almond butter (in their sealed containers). I haven't had alcohol sent thought.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you check the cost of shipping and possible customs duties, you may change your mind.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

You are absolutely not allowed to ship alcohol!! You can't even ship/mail alcohol within a country, let alone to some other country. And please don't lie on a Customs form. Penalties are SEVERE!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> When you check the cost of shipping and possible customs duties, you may change your mind.


I've had a lot of things shipped here including a Nexus 7 and have never paid a customs fee. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

diablita said:


> I've had a lot of things shipped here including a Nexus 7 and have never paid a customs fee. Maybe I've just been lucky.


Possibly. Last year I purchased a quinceanera dress for my neice online. I had no idea but it was shipped from China. It ended up being a total disaster. I thought I had gotten a great deal on the dress, only about $120 US, for this beautiful fancy ball gown. I ended up having to pay taxes to customs in 3 countries and the last of it was $695 MXN to the aduana in Mexico City. Not only that, I wasn't notified that it was being held at the last customs office. I just happened to call to check on the delivery date and was informed that if I didn't pay the taxes by that same day at a certain time they were going to destroy the package! When all was said and done I had spent well over $300 US. Not such a bargain like I originally thought...

I have had way more positive experiences than negative though. But always when I am shipping things to family in Hidalgo del Parral.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Check couriers and/or post office regulations online about shipping alcohol; I think you will find it is not allowed. For example, ”Only licensed entities may ship alcohol of any type with FedEx.” “USPS Prohibited Items: Alcoholic beverages (e.g., beer, wine, spirits).” “DHL Prohibited and Restricted Items from U.S. origin shipments: Alcoholic Beverages (e.g. beer, wine, spirits): Domestic (USA) wine carriage only from licensed distributors.”


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No wine beer or any alcohol into Mexico. If you do it will be confiscated for sure and who knows about fines....
Clothes are subject to taxes as well we ended up paying double for jeans made in Mexico but shipped from the US.
We never had probelms with candies


----------

